# MOT testing class 4



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Just rang up the local large testing station to book in Trek for class 4 test and was told I need to have her weighed before the test, to enable the computer to calculate the brake efficiency, has anyone else been asked to do this ?. :? 

Regards Loddy


----------



## GOVER (May 1, 2005)

No, I have not experienced this at the Class 4 MOT last month. The vehicle had completed and passed all the tests including brake tests. 

Then almost as an oversight it was weighed purely to check VIN plate weight figures.

Gover


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

That is a normal request , all non standard vehicles that have no brake test weight available must be presented for the test with a weighbridge ticket, this has been the case for ages! When I was testing in salisbury we quite often had to ask motorhome owners for weighbridge tickets. Every RV that I take for mot has to be weighed, If I turn up with no ticket they won't start the test. In any case it's not a bad idea to get your motorhome weighed as many are close to the maximum weight and some are overloaded.
Dunc.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We had to get our burstner weighed for its first MOT last summer. This is to calculate handbreak efficency. Empty as much junk as poss before getting weighed. We took our van to the local tip where the weigh bridge was . Cost £ 5.85.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks very much, what a lovely forum

Loddy


----------



## NEV3 (Feb 7, 2007)

I've been taking my RV for class 4 test at our local MOT testing station for a few years now and have never been asked for a weight certificate. I believe they do an ad-hoc weigh-in at the test station in order to calibrate the break test. 
Like your previous comment, I offload as much as possible prior to taking it for it's test. Auxiliary brake test always borderline, but passes!


----------

